# Audinac 4210, amplificador valvular.



## hugo abaca (Nov 2, 2013)

hola  , buenas noches , tendra alguien el circuito del valvular audinac4210 ? atte , muchas gracias ... ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2013)

Google es tu amigo!!!! me demoré 45" en encontrarla:
http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=105026.0;attach=268610643;image

Hay que poner un poquito de pilas, no???


----------



## Marcelo78 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hola a todos mi pregunta es si alguien sabe como esta bobinado un transformador de salida de audio valvular de un  audinac 4210 ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2016)

Marcelo78 dijo:


> Hola a todos mi pregunta es si alguien sabe como esta bobinado un transformador de salida de audio valvular de un  audinac 4210 ...



Mira que y cuantas válvulas de salida posee, es la mejor referencia como para determinar el transformador

​


----------



## marianonardi (Dic 2, 2016)

Hola a todos, antes que nada aclaro que hice la busqueda antes de empezar un nuevo tema, pero cuando trato de entrar al unico resultado, me dice que no esta disponible asi que empiezo de nuevo 

Estoy buscando otro proyecto para pasar el rato en el calor de buenos aires y despues de rebuscar un rato me tope con un Audinac 4210 en buen estado estetico, transformadores originales pero sin las valvulas. Seguramente haya que ademas reemplazar capacitores, y algun que otro componente fuera de valor, pero eso es parte de la diversion!

La Consulta es si alguien tiene alguna referencia respecto a la calidad del equipo en terminos de sonido y si creen que es un equipo que valga la pena para reparar y tener. Mi vara actual es un Ken Brown Executive 15 15. 

Les dejo el circuito:



Como siempre, muchas gracias!


----------



## crimson (Dic 2, 2016)

Hola Mariano, un amigo lo tenía, heredado del abuelo, y sonaba muy bien. Otro amigo, que el padre era de la Cancillería, anduvo en una embajada por USA y trajo un "The Fisher" con 2 6BQ5 y parlantes fischer también y sonaba mejor. Después hice uno con 2 6BQ5 y transformadores de salida "Silco" y comparándolos me quería matar...pura lata... estoy hablando de la década de los '70. El Audinac se defendía muy bien.
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 2, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> Hola a todos, antes que nada aclaro que hice la busqueda antes de empezar un nuevo tema, pero cuando trato de entrar al unico resultado, me dice que no esta disponible asi que empiezo de nuevo
> 
> Estoy buscando otro proyecto para pasar el rato en el calor de buenos aires y despues de rebuscar un rato me tope con un Audinac 4210 en buen estado estetico, transformadores originales pero sin las valvulas. Seguramente haya que ademas reemplazar capacitores, y algun que otro componente fuera de valor, pero eso es parte de la diversion!
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don marianonardi se ve muy prolijo ese amplificador , me encanto mucho el por enpleyar salida ultra-lineal y realimentación negativa.
Un unico punto negativo que veo en ese proyecto es la fuente de alimentación de alta tensión. Esa  por enpleyar un rectificador doblador de tensión  no es una buena onda por ese una tener baja capacidad en fornir curriente y baja regulación de tensión sob carga (esa muy activa ao ritmo del audio). 
Lo mejor serias un secundario con toma central y dos diodos (rectificación en onda conpleta com toma central).
!Suerte en la restauración dese tesoro ! 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marianonardi (Dic 12, 2016)

Hola, perdon la demora en responder, pero anduve con algunos temas personales. Crimson, muchas gracias por la respuesta!, este circuito se basa de alguna manera en un modelo de "The Fisher"? 
Por suerte el que consegui yo, esta 100% original y en buen estado fisico, despues adjunto fotos...

No conocia este tipo de fuentes, voy a leer un poco sobre ellas

Gracias!



Hola Daniel, estuve leyendo un poco sobre dobladoras de tension y por lo que vi responden a este esquema:



Mientras que en la fuente de este equipo uno de los extremos del transformador (que seria el "punto medio" si se quiere, esta conectado a un capacitor electrolitico puesto a masa. mientras que el VCC- tambien esta a masa. Si interpreto bien el circuito estariamos teniendo unos 300 y algo de volts, pero nunca se utiliza el punto medio, correcto?

Cual es el sentido de hacer algo asi en vez de usar directamente un trafo de 300v? 

Gracuas!


----------



## marianonardi (Dic 13, 2016)

Hola a todos, antes que nada las fotos:









Como pueden ver, el equipo esta bastante entero y original. Hasta ahora solo encontre los capacitores de "Coupling" fuera de valor, unas pocas resistencias que si bien dentro de los valores de la tolerancia, tenian mucha diferencia entre ellas un resistencia de bias quemada y un capacitor volado.

Hoy voy a termina de reemplazar las resistencias y los capacitores que me quedan incluido el electrolitico. La duda que tengo es respecto a los trafos de salida ya que tengo en uno una medida que no "me cierrra" 

Les dejo las medidas de los primarios respecto al centro (+B)

Trafo Canal Derecho de arriba hacia abajo en el diagrama:

264 ohm
68 ohm
0
53 ohm
590 ohm

Trafo Canal Izquierdo de arriba hacia abajo en el diagrama

252 ohm
49 ohm
0
65 ohm
9k ohm < Este es el que no me gusta

Me resulta raro porque segun he leido deberia o estar en Corto (0) o abierto, verdad?

Cualquier sugerencia, bienvenida!

Gracias!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> Hola, perdon la demora en responder, pero anduve con algunos temas personales. Crimson, muchas gracias por la respuesta!, este circuito se basa de alguna manera en un modelo de "The Fisher"?
> Por suerte el que consegui yo, esta 100% original y en buen estado fisico, despues adjunto fotos...
> 
> No conocia este tipo de fuentes, voy a leer un poco sobre ellas
> ...



Bueno, caro Don marianonardi ese dibujo que posteaste en realidad es una fuente simectrica ( + y - Voltios con relación a la tierra o masa) , pero para transformar ese en un doblador de tensión basta canbiar la tierra o masa para lo -VCC y listo , ahora tenemos uma tensión continua con lo double de la tensión secundaria del transformador.
No me gusta enpleyar fuentes de poder basadas en  dobladores debido a la baja regulación de la tensión de salida cuando la caga es dinamica ( la curriente de la "carga" canbia en mucho de valores, caso ese muy tipico en amplificadores de audio).
Cuanto a lo transformador de salida de audio con una medida Ohmica extraña (9K) estoi de acuerdo que algo te vai muy malo , seguramente y desafortunadamente ese devanado estas dañado y lo transformador debe sener desmantelado para averiguar lo que se pasa.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marianonardi (Dic 13, 2016)

Gracias de nuevo Daniel, por lo que entiendo, estas fuentes dependen basicamente de la carga del capacitor ya que tienen solo medio ciclo de la fuente.

Hoy voy a tratar de poner el primer canal en marcha y de ahi ire viendo. Supuestamente el amplificador estaba andando (mal) pero andando...

Salud!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 13, 2016)

las valvulas amplifican tensión no corriente como los semiconductores.
Al amplificar tensión las variaciones de corriente son mínimas.
Por ejemplo los TV valvulares tenian una fuente simple y a veces en media onda.
Un TV transistorizado aún ByN si dispusiera de una fuente simple el audio haria que la pantalla varie de tamaño, razón por las que estos equipos llevaban una fuente estabilizada, y aún los monitores monocromáticos llevaban fuente estabilizada porque al igual que los TV las variaciones de luminancia producen fuertes variaciones de corriente lo que también hacen que el tamaño de la pantalla varie


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2016)

pandacba dijo:


> las valvulas amplifican tensión no corriente como los semiconductores.
> Al amplificar tensión las variaciones de corriente son mínimas.
> Por ejemplo los TV valvulares tenian una fuente simple y a veces en media onda.
> Un TV transistorizado aún ByN si dispusiera de una fuente simple el audio haria que la pantalla varie de tamaño, razón por las que estos equipos llevaban una fuente estabilizada, y aún los monitores monocromáticos llevaban fuente estabilizada porque al igual que los TV las variaciones de luminancia producen fuertes variaciones de corriente lo que también hacen que el tamaño de la pantalla varie



Bueno jo entiendo que una TV valvular puede consumir poca curriente una ves que tu paso final de audio es de nomas que  5 Wattios a maximo volume y NO tiene asi gran calidad de audio ( respueta en frequenzia y distorción harmonica en alto volume)  ya un paso amplificador  de potenzia y aun estereo es otra cosa    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 13, 2016)

para una potencia dada siempre sera mucho mayor la variación en corriente, por lo dicho anteriormente el manejo de tensión por parte de los tubos y la tensión elevada con la que trabajan,
De echo un ampli valvular con fuente en media onda no mete ruido un ampli trnasistorizado aún de muy baja potencia en media onda es imposible no escuchar el zumbido de los 50/60 Hz


----------



## marianonardi (Dic 13, 2016)

Gracias Panda, una de las grandes dudas que me quedaba era que tan "ruidoso" podia ser. Me sigue dando curiosidad uno de los extremos del secundario puesto a tierra con un capacitor...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> Gracias Panda, una de las grandes dudas que me quedaba era que tan "ruidoso" podia ser. Me sigue dando curiosidad uno de los extremos del secundario puesto a tierra con un capacitor...



En un circuito doblador tal cual ese en que estamos discutindo  funciona de lo seguinte modo : en un semiciclo del AC un diodo carga lo capacitor electrolitico ao cual estas conectado , en lo otro semi ciclo del AC lo otro diodo carga lo otro capacitor electrolitico que estas debidamente conectado , como los dos capacitores estan en serie y cada uno cargado con la tensión del secundario , la suma del dos es practicamente lo double de la tensión del secundario.   
Aun NO me gusta enpleyar circuitos dobladores en fuente de poder , para mi es una economia (eso unicamente para lo fabricante) "chancha".
Hay aca mismo en ese Foro un tema : "Fuentes de Alimentación para Amplificadores de Audio" es una buena onda leer ese topic y interarse (conpreender) de como debe funcionar bien ese paso .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 14, 2016)

Y si no recuerdo mal, algunos tv que funcionaban a 120v, para pasarlos a 220v se anulaba el doblador y poco mas. No lo hice pero me lo contaron.
saludos


----------



## marianonardi (Dic 14, 2016)

Hola, gracias como siempre por las respuestas. La duda que me sigue quedando (y probablemente el que me la pueda contestar se haya muerto) es por que cuando Audinac diseno este equipo, siendo que es un equipo de "Alta Fidelidad" decidio usar una fuente dobladora en vez de una de onda completa. 

Recien termine de cambiar el ultimo componente que tenia jorobado, limpiarlo todo y ahora lo estoy probando un poco. La verdad es que es un equipo muy bueno con un sonido lindisimo. Personalmente me gusta un poco mas el Ken Brow ya que lo noto mas calido, pero este tiene mucha nitidez.

Solo me resta jugar con distintos modelos de valvulas a ver como le puedo "sacar punta" al sonido

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 15, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> Hola, gracias como siempre por las respuestas. La duda que me sigue quedando (y probablemente el que me la pueda contestar se haya muerto) es por que cuando Audinac diseno este equipo, siendo que es un equipo de "Alta Fidelidad" decidio usar una fuente dobladora en vez de una de onda completa.
> 
> Recien termine de cambiar el ultimo componente que tenia jorobado, limpiarlo todo y ahora lo estoy probando un poco. La verdad es que es un equipo muy bueno con un sonido lindisimo. Personalmente me gusta un poco mas el Ken Brow ya que lo noto mas calido, pero este tiene mucha nitidez.
> 
> ...


Bueno cuanto a un amplificador "Ken Bronw" tener aparentemente (ojimetro) una mejor calidad de audio eso puede sener debido a la calidad de los conponentes enpleyados y tanbien por la topologia enpleyada (como ese fue diseñado) , haberias de tener que conparar los dos diagramas esquemacticos  .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marianonardi (Dic 26, 2016)

Bueno, dejo las fotos del Ampli terminado y funcionando. Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 26, 2016)

! Felicitaciones Don marianonardi ,te quedou de 10 la restauración !.
A titulo de curiosidad alguns restauradores hacen un engendroso truco :"quitan" lo releño del capacitor electrolitico viejo y meten adentro dese lo nuevo capacitor electrolitico que generalmente mismo sendo de misma capacidad y tensión es actualmente mucho mas pequeño permitindo esa cirurgia.
Asi lo viejo capacitor electrolitico (y original) tiene internamente un capacitor electrolitico mas actualizado de mismo valor electrico .   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marianonardi (Dic 26, 2016)

Gracias Daniel, yo deje los capacitores intactos ya que los nuevos cabian perefectamente bajo el chasis del equipo. En el caso del Ken Brown retire directamente los viejos y deje los nuevos. En el de 10W deje uno viejo (que estaba funcionando perfecto) y cambie otros. 

Mi idea es que queden lo mas originales posibles y si no se puede por lo menos prolijos

Saludos


----------



## marianonardi (May 3, 2017)

Hola a Todos, les cuento que empece a notar una de las valvulas de la etapa de salida "sobrecalentando" y despues de revisar todo encontre que el trafo de salida de uno de los canales estaba muriendo y perdio uno de los secundarios (no me sorprende porque era el que tenia mediciones fuera de valor). 
En este momento estoy considerando entre rebobinar el transformador actual o comprar uno nuevo aca:

http://www.edcorusa.com/cxppseries

ahora solo me resta saber la impedancia del primario. Tengo todo lo necesario para determinarla, pero antes queria saber si alguno de ustedes por ahi conocia el valor y me evitaba tener que desmontar todo el chasis. Edcor para 10w solo me ofrece 8k y 10k y para 21w solo me ofrece 8.6k.

Gracias de Antemano!


----------



## ferusso (May 21, 2017)

Hola Mariano

En algún momento me recomendaron a unos tales hermanos Ringelet, creo que es Electronica 204 en villa Crespo. Al final en ese momento no hice nada era por otro equipo. Pero tengo entendido que son de la época.
Y en otro momento, no recuerdo, hablando con algún disquero sobre audio..., saltó una consulta por el ken que tengo mal. Me habían dicho que el que le bobinaba a Audinac era un trafero que sólo hacía esos trafos valvulares solamente porque ya tenía las recetas. Hasta no hace mucho había quedado algo de la vieja audinac en olivos... por ahí si encontrás te pasan algún dato.
Saludos





marianonardi dijo:


> .... La duda que me sigue quedando (y probablemente el que me la pueda contestar se haya muerto) es por que cuando Audinac diseno este equipo, siendo que es un equipo de "Alta Fidelidad" decidio usar una fuente dobladora en vez de una de onda completa....



Bueno no sé si es diseño, copia. Pero los Ken y los Audinac son todos un poco Fisher, Scott, RCA Dynacos,... etc

Realmente no sé tampoco los costos de aquella época o de ahora cómo para decir si ahorraban. 
Tecnicamente, sólo sé que esta fuente es de muy baja impedancia de salida. Dinámicamente (funcionando) en HIFI me parece que se recuperan y entregan bien las demandas de un pushpull AB. Pero no me puse a analizar nada
Hay muchos amplis HIFI con esta fuente
Uno de esos peso pesado de todos los tiempos el Harman Kardon Citation II de 120W. Usa esta fuente con un pequeño Choke a la salida
Saludos

Hola Mariano
¿Pudiste determinar la impedancia del primario finalmente?
Sino adjunto algunos links
http://www.radioremembered.org/outimp.htm

Un hilo con mucha info
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformador-amplificador-valvular-1917/index2.html#post321822_
Recopilo de calculo, clasico del foro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/calculo-transformadores-audiofrecuencia-43870/


----------



## marianonardi (May 23, 2017)

Gracias @ferusso, habia encontrado el link de radioremembered, la macana es que tengo que sacar el trafo del canal que anda. Tarea para el fin de semana / feriado.

Habia encontrado una persona por ML que rebobinaba y resulto ser un terrible chanta impresentable asi que voy a ir por la opcion de compra. Estuve viendo los Edcor de nuevo y si voy con 10W me da la opcion de 8k y 10k pero en teoria, el equipo tiene entre 12/15W de salida. El que le sigue de 21W solo viene en la opcion de 8.6k. 

Voy medir el trafo actual a ver que tan lejos estoy de eso o que tan grave es meterle de prepo el de 8.6k

Saludos


----------



## sadabe (Oct 15, 2017)

hola gente me presento soy carlos ... de salta capital... tecnico electromecanico ... me gustan estos fierritos viejos ... son muy buenos ... tengo dos audinac , uno es del año 1967 esta original , suena exelente muy de ves en cuando uno de ellos suena una pequeña descarga ... que al moverlo un poco ... desaparece. el otro es modelo 1969 . lo encontre en una chatarreria tirado. con su carcaza golpeada completo a exepcion de que tenia el cable de alimentacion cortado, algun idiota lo vendio por basura... lo compre hace un año a 150 pesos... irrisorio precio... al llegar a casa le coloque un cable de 220v y la sorpresa mas maravillosa es que funcionaba perfectamente, su aspecto es original, y a excepcion de la carcaza antes mencionada esta exelente y funciona muy bien . no sabia lo bien que funcionaban y sonaban estos amplificadores , tengo 48 años y fui dj y nunca escuche un valvular. hoy estoy totalmente enamorado de estas hermosas maravillas . pregunta que debo hacer para mantenerlos intactos como esta, ... segundo cuanto duran las valvulas...? tercero escuche por alli que a estos ampli lo reretocan jejeje para llevarlos a una actualizacion. cuarto ...  compre un ampli silco 800 profecional, funciona ... estan borradas las leyendas de las valvulas, satura y suenan un tanto sucio. me pueden acesorar para hacerlo funcionar ?  que valvulas deberian de llevar, como llevo a cavo la medida de los trafos ? por mercado libre puedo conseguir los repuestos? ya que aqui en la selva del interior no hay nada de nada... y muchas gracias por prestar oido a mis interrogantes.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 15, 2017)

Esas joyas no se actualizan, actualizar equivale a modernizar tirar lo que tiene adentro y reemplazar por algo más nuevo, si suena bien dejalas así
El que hace ruido y al moverlo se va, puede haber algun falso contacto en algún  zócalo
Del Silco pone fotos que muestren todos los detalles


----------



## Pablo89 (Ago 8, 2019)

Hola que tal tengo el mis*M*o amplificador Audinac 4210 15+15 original me lo dejo mi abuelo el cual le funciona un canal y el otro tiene un zumbido grave que va en aumento a medida q*UE* calienta el equipo a mi parecer es el tra*NS*fo*RMADOR* de salida de ese canal o no*-*se por*-*qu*UE* las valvulas del canal que funciona las probe en el otro por si eran las valvulas pero lo hace igual, me gustaria saber las especificacIones del tra*NS*fo*RMADOR* por si debo hacerlo nuevo reb*O*binarlo porque el equipo estuvo bastante tiempo guardado y segurame*N*te le haya agarrado humedad y *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]* si alguien tiene una idea muchas gracias Pablo de Argentina Paraná E.R.
Y  el sonido es pe*R*fecto excelente para quien tiene oido a calidad de sonido solo para entendido*S*.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 8, 2019)

Te aviso que estás en un foro técnico, por ende el comentario siguiente a "haya agarrado humedad y *[...]*" está demas. *Lee las normas.*

Por otro lado, intentaste medir/cambiar los capacitores?
Que tenga zumbido, no precisamente puede provenir desde el transformador


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2019)

Pablo89 dijo:


> Hola que tal tengo el mis*M*o amplificador Audinac 4210 15+15 original me lo dejo mi abuelo el cual le funciona un canal y el otro tiene un zumbido grave que va en aumento a medida q*UE* calienta el equipo a mi parecer es el tra*NS*fo*RMADOR* de salida de ese canal o no*-*se por*-*qu*UE* las valvulas del canal que funciona las probe en el otro por si eran las valvulas pero lo hace igual, me gustaria saber las especificacIones del tra*NS*fo*RMADOR* por si debo hacerlo nuevo reb*O*binarlo porque el equipo estuvo bastante tiempo guardado y segurame*N*te le haya agarrado humedad y *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]* si alguien tiene una idea muchas gracias Pablo de Argentina Paraná E.R.
> Y  el sonido es pe*R*fecto excelente para quien tiene oido a calidad de sonido solo para entendido*S*.



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 


Lo que describes no es congruente con una falla de transformador de salida tal como te comentaron.
1) Revisa capacitores electrolíticos de fuente.
2) Revisa capacitores electrolíticos de polarizaciones.
3) Mide tensiones de alimentación de válvulas de esa etapa y compara con la que funciona bien.


----------



## pacchialatc (May 30, 2020)

Estimados, muy buenos días. Mi nombre es Carlos y soy entusiasta de lo valvular. Tengo muchos cacharritos en casa. En estos momentos estoy restaurando un Audinac 4210. Hermoso equipo. Es un 15+15 cuyo único posible defecto es que tiene doblador de tensión en la fuente.

Vamos al grano... Jajaja

Es estereo y tiene un canal central para un tercer parlante cuya conexión es tomada de lo transformadores de salida de ambos canales. O sea, un conductor de un transformador y el otro conductor del otro.

La consulta es que no encuentro información sobre la impedancia de ese canal central. Si bien ambos trafos en cada canal van a tener carga, me gustaría utilizar ese tercer canal compartiendo sonido en mono (entiendo que ese y con menor potencia mezclaria ambos canales, reproduciendo estereo en los dos canales).

Si alguien en el foro tiene información al respecto, se agradece!!!!

Buen fin de semana

PD: adjunto el circito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2020)

pacchialatc dijo:


> (entiendo que ese y con menor potencia mezclaria ambos canales, reproduciendo estereo en los dos canales).


Por lo que se vé ese "canal central" reproduce la "resta" (fuera de fase??) de los otros canales... No veo para que podría usarse en la actualidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2020)

Se llamaba canal diferencial y es mayormente de medios y agudos , ya que los graves mayormente están en mono y no hay diferencial. Posiblemente 16 Ohms


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 30, 2020)

Hola a todos , hermosissimo equipo , pero jo personalmente rediseñaria lo doblador de tensión  de mea onda canbiando lo para onda conpleta.
Asi gañamos mas "fuerza" o sea mas regulación y menos richazo (ripple) .
!Suerte en los mantenimientos y desahollos!.
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> es mayormente de medios y agudos


Claro...pero unos medios y agudos "raros" por que son la resta de los medios y agudos de ambos canales. Sigo sin entender para que podría servir...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2020)

Fue una moda , ese canal central realzaba la diferencia de canales y se "freía" (aquí palabra soez) en el Ing. de Sonido que había "espaciado" los canales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2020)

Justo estaba leyendo, en "Sistemas de Sonido" ultima edición (1973  ) sobre un aparatejo que controlaba "el ancho" de la escena sonora sumando a un canal una parte del otro en contrafase (sic) ==> restaba, pero lo hacía electrónicamente...andá a saber si estos quisieron hacerlo en forma acústica (habría que consultarle a Rorschach que diablos puede salir de esas derivaciones de los trafos de salida).
Fijate que del lado "rojo" se toma la misma señal de salida de ese canal mientras, que del lado "azul" sale algo que no sé que es y "aparentemente" con fase invertida respecto a la salida de ese otro canal (digo aparentemente por que sale del otro extremo del bobinado de salida y no de la pata que va a la realimentación. Y si es así, entonces puede estar sumando algo.... que no sé que puede ser...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Justo estaba leyendo, en "Sistemas de Sonido" ultima edición (1973 ) sobre un aparatejo que controlaba "el ancho" de la escena sonora sumando a un canal una parte del otro en contrafase (sic) ==> restaba, pero lo hacía electrónicamente


 
Si , me acuerdo de eso , podía ensanchar .

En el diagrama , uno de los transformadores de salida tiene una pata mas que el otro , aunque ambos se llaman DT10


----------



## Rorschach (May 31, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> (habría que consultarle a Rorschach que diablos puede salir de esas derivaciones de los trafos de salida).


Nunca me ocupe del Canal Central (Central Channel), no es porque no me interese, sino que nunca se me presento un caso, y como opinan también ustedes, lo veo como algo no necesario, de hecho muchos otros amplificadores de marca de aquella época no lo han utilizado, es una conexión que se había puesto de moda en algunos esterofónicos valvulares americanos (Scott-Fisher, Marantz) allá por los años 60, algo comenta Luis Eduardo en su post del Amplificador Fisher X101D que restauró : Restauración Amplificador "The Fisher X-101-D" con válvulas de salida 7591.
Donde Luis Eduardo decía : " Las características de este equipo eran las de entregar 33 vatios RMS por canal y en impedancias de 4, 8 y 16 ohmios, contaba con selector de phono, tape, tuner, aux , salida de pre para conectar a otro amplificador y *la novedad de un canal central que permitía la conexión de un solo parlante a modo de woofer".*

Pienso que la bobina móvil del parlante del canal central  debido a esa conexión reproduce las señales de ambos canales, dándole así un sonido central monofónico, de realce como dice DOSME, entiendo, interpreto, que se tiene el sonido estéreo de ambos canales, derecho, e izquierdo, y uno central monofónico de realce.-
Los conexionados son todos similares, los más sencillos son los del Audinac 4210, y el Fisher X101D, un poco más complicado el Scott LK79, y un poquito más el Scott LK79B, ver imágenes :






​Ahora con todo esto, me picó el bichito de la curiosidad , en estos cuarentenosos días , voy a ver si hago una conexión para canal central en mi Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi , nada complicado porque lo puedo hacer todo por afuera, una vez hecho, y ver que pasa, y como suena, les comentaré .-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 
​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 31, 2020)

Hola a todos , cuanto a la questón del parlante (altavoz) conectado entre las dos salidas  "positivas" del audio (modo de decir porque NO son asi) ,ese altavoz solamente responde a las diferencias entre los dos canales ( o modo diferenzial).
Creo que lo contenido "vocal" (voz) es bien atenuado si consideramos que la conponente "vocal" debe sener igual para los dos canales , ya lo contenido musical ( o mejor instrumental) ese debe sener mas destacado una ves que cada uno si queda mas agrupado en un canal y lo otro en lo otro canal de modo a reforzar lo efecto "estereo".
Frequenzias bajas tanbien creo que sean bien atenuadas , ya las frequenzias medias y altas son mas pronunciadas una ves que esa parte del espectro de audio es mas directivo ,o sea define la dirección donde viene y asi cada cual con su canal de modo realçar lo efecto "estereo".
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rodachul (Jun 19, 2020)

Estimados "profes" soy un aficionado que sigue con interes varios de los hilos. Quiero hacerles 4 preguntas: 
1) Viendo el esquema que cargo pacchialatc que resistor/es del esquema permiten ajustar el bias de las EL84? 
2) En que sitio del esquema se deben de tomar la medición?
y (con las siguientes preguntas corro el riesgo de ser expulsado)
3) Hacer una nueva fuente sin doblador de tensión es muy caro (trafo, rectificar, filtrar, etc)?  
4) La modificación de la fuente aportaría una mejora sustancial en el sonido? 
Saludos

Presumo que el bias se mide entre los dos resistores de 220 kOhms; pero me confunde el capacitor de 33pF sobre el resistor de 220kOhms de V6.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 22, 2020)

Rodachul, presumís mal, esos dos resistores de 220 K cumplen otra función, son los resistores de carga de grilla, o escape de grilla, del amplificador de tensión y del inversor de fase, que se conectan a tierra por medio de otro resistor de 220K, y que con el resistor de 470K forman el divisor de tensión que ataca la grilla del inversor de fase.-
La etapa de potencia de ese circuito trabaja con 2 válvulas de salida (EL84/6BQ5), conexión push-pull, clase AB1, donde sus respectivas grillas (g1) son polarizadas por sus respectivos cátodos, por medio de los resistores de cátodo, valga la redundancia, cuya finalidad es originar una caída de tensión, con el objeto de que el cátodo quede positivo respecto de la grilla (g1), entonces la grilla (g1) queda negativa respecto del cátodo, el valor en voltios de la caída de tensión lo determina el valor en ohms del resistor de cátodo, y a esa tensión se la conoce como "tensión de cátodo", esa tensión que es positiva, y supongamos un valor como ejemplo de 15 Voltios, se traduce en que su grilla (g1) estará en 15 Voltios negativos, esta polarización (bias) de grilla (g1), se la conoce como polarización catódica, autopolarización, auto-bias, self-bias, cathode bias, etc.-
En este caso si se quiere saber los valores de tensión negativa de las grillas (g1) de las válvulas de salida, hay que medir la tensión de cátodo a través de sus respectivos resistores de 270 ohms , y a ese valor positivo* "leerlo negativamente" *para sus grillas (g1) respectivamente.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## rodachul (Jun 22, 2020)

Estimado Rorschach muchas gracias por tu precisa y completa respuesta. 
De manera que son los resistores de 270 Ohms los que, de encontrase diferencia en el valor medido (valor positivo que debe interpretarse como negativo), los que deben ajustarse para que la polarización de ambas g1 sea la misma.  
Estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 23, 2020)

No, los amplificadores cuyas etapas de potencia trabajan con polarización catódica (cathode-bias), está no se ajusta, mirá el circuito y verás que no se puede ajustar, además sería algo complicado, e innecesario,  porque se auto regula, de ahí también el nombre de autopolarización (auto-bias), a medida que las válvulas van envejeciendo, corrige automáticamente el punto de operación (corriente de reposo).
Generalmente se usa esta polarización en amplificadores de baja potencia, y también porque es un método más económico.
Para amplificadores de mayor potencia, y/o mayor calidad se usa la polarización fija (fixed-bias), para polarizar negativamente, y de forma directa a la grillas (g1) de las válvulas de potencia, se requiere de una fuente auxiliar para este propósito, y este tipo de polarización si es ajustable.
Demás esta decir que para cualquier tipo de polarización, las válvulas de potencia deben estar debidamente apareadas.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## rodachul (Jun 24, 2020)

Muchas gracias Rorschach, muy claro.


----------

